# A little friend came to visit



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

........but she better watch out. The kitty may look cute, but she deadly!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I came home the other day and found my cat eating a squirrel in the back yard.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The picture of the squirrel was taken through a dirty window. It didn't come out too bad at all. This is one of the little squirrels that come out and play outside my window here at work. The one of the cat, is my cat at home. However.....Josie the puuudy cat, is a pretty succesful predator around our neighborhood. She hasn't caught a squirrel yet, but she's still trying. She does catch doves and things in the backyard! Watched her do it with my own eyes.

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

eeeewww. That's what I'm afraid of. I really don't want to see that happen. But I figures someday it's going to.


----------



## sandy (May 3, 2005)

I love animal photography. Send some my way please
[email protected] I put the squirel on my desktop. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sandy........I don't mind at all. I have lots of pics I can send. Some are on the way.

Have a great day........Kelly


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like that squirrel is saying something like "'Xcuse me, sir but would you have a spare pecan you could lend me? I'll gladly pay you back Tuesday." 

Nice shot.
Mike


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Will this work. J/K LOL


----------

